# Anafranil making things worse



## KaiserKlayton (Jun 17, 2010)

So far, after 3 days of Anafranil, 25mg (starter dose), taken at night, the drug is making my DR / cotton-head / confusion worse. Is this normal? Does anyone have any personal experience with this? Will this perhaps go away if I continue with it long enough?

Thanks.

-Clay


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

CharlesClayton said:


> So far, after 3 days of Anafranil, 25mg (starter dose), taken at night, the drug is making my DR / cotton-head / confusion worse. Is this normal? Does anyone have any personal experience with this? Will this perhaps go away if I continue with it long enough?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> -Clay


Yes, this is precisely what happened to me, in addition to finding it difficult to move my arms and legs...as if they were super stiff. My doctor said that we can treat side effects with more meds (which I find ridiculous), but for now he wants me to titrate up to 50 mg. I don't know what to do...


----------



## SupportYou (Jun 12, 2010)

I am a recovered DR sufferer. I just wanted to share with you that I tried Anafranil for another issue, my OCD. First off, I felt very numb and stiff on it and then, I became so constipated, it actually caused a hemmorhoid.







I wasn't even on it for 2 weeks....by the way, Luvox (SSRI), although in a different class of antidepressants, is very similar to Anafranil - so if you have adverse reactions to Anafranil, steer clear of Luvox.

Just my experience...


----------



## Anton (Feb 7, 2011)

I'm taking Anafranil now and have for about a year with one pause. It's hard for me to evaluate because im so foggy im never sure how i felt before etc. I havn't had any huge side effects nor positive effects from what i can gather though.


----------

